
European Court of Justice declares “zero rating” to violate net neutrality law - mschuster91
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/eu-bestimmte-handytarife-verstossen-gegen-eu-recht-dpa.urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-200915-99-568762
======
Normille
WARNING: modal face shitter

